# Private messages - question



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 13, 2008)

Could someone explain to me the difference between the sentbox and the outbox? If a message is in the outbox, has it been sent? I've search the forum but can't seem to locate the info.

Thanks, Chuck
 

PS any interest in more photos of the disassembled imagesetter?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 13, 2008)

Chuck,
If it is in your outbox, the recipient has not read it yet.
If it is in your sent box they read it.
Jim


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you jimdoc! I haven't used PMs before.


----------

